# New York Museums -Rhinebeck Aerodrome - Rhinebeck NY ( North of NYC )



## Kyushuj7w (Jul 31, 2021)

I can't say enough about this place. There is something about seeing these aircraft up close and taking off. Rhinebeck New York is on the Hudson river between NYC and Albany. Cole Palen, grew up next to a great 1930’s Hudson Valley airport dreaming that he would own and fly the machines he saw overhead and spent the rest of his life bringing the vision alive. Starting with six derelict WWI planes, Cole made the Aerodrome into America’s first flying museum of antique aircraft and replicas, achieving worldwide fame. He has passed away but his museum and air show lives on. You can go up in the old open cockpit mail plane if you get in line fast enough to get ticket. I hope the others can keep it going and the aircraft do not end up in some microsofts exc's private collection.

The Museum & Air Show closes down on October 31st. The Museum opens on May 1 and airshows resume in June . A museum and flying show every Saturday and Sunday. Some goofy skits but cute for the kids and an air battle depending on what day you choose to attend. If you overnight you can easily get to the New England Air Museum the next day about 75 miles away and then you are close to so many other attractions like Boston Navy yard., Battleship Mass at Battleship cove, the US submarine museum in CT, The carrier Intrepid etc. If you have a week it makes a great road trip as its all so close by




























My son Ty and I walking around the hangers. You can get pretty close and something is always being worked on. 









My friend Bill who has some really nice camera equipment took most of the photos.






































They are a living, working airfield and Museum operating in an authentic setting. Bring your camera–there is no other aviation Museum quite like the Aerodrome. Weekdays there is no scheduled flying but you may see test flights and our mechanics doing maintenance. And, we’re always happy to talk with you. On airshow weekends activity starts at around 10 AM with shows starting at 2 PM lasting until around 4 PM. Benches are provided for viewing the shows, our climate controlled Visitor Center and Gift Shop is open, as is the snack stand and picnic area. Family friendly restroom facilities are available with changing tables.​

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 31, 2021)




----------



## SaparotRob (Jul 31, 2021)

Kyushuj7w said:


> I can't say enough about this place. There is something about seeing these aircraft up close and taking off. Rhinebeck New York is on the Hudson river between NYC and Albany. Cole Palen, grew up next to a great 1930’s Hudson Valley airport dreaming that he would own and fly the machines he saw overhead and spent the rest of his life bringing the vision alive. Starting with six derelict WWI planes, Cole made the Aerodrome into America’s first flying museum of antique aircraft and replicas, achieving worldwide fame. He has passed away but his museum and air show lives on. You can go up in the old open cockpit mail plane if you get in line fast enough to get ticket. I hope the others can keep it going and the aircraft do not end up in some microsofts exc's private collection.
> 
> The Museum & Air Show closes down on October 31st. The Museum opens on May 1 and airshows resume in June . A museum and flying show every Saturday and Sunday. Some goofy skits but cute for the kids and an air battle depending on what day you choose to attend. If you overnight you can easily get to the New England Air Museum the next day about 75 miles away and then you are close to so many other attractions like Boston Navy yard., Battleship Mass at Battleship cove, the US submarine museum in CT, The carrier Intrepid etc. If you have a week it makes a great road trip as its all so close by
> 
> ...


I've been there. Even though it was an off day, it was great looking at those planes. One cool old 'bipe was flying around. The hangar walls are festooned with beautiful aviation kitsch. It's a lovely little airdrome in a beautiful setting. Great day.


----------



## swampyankee (Jul 31, 2021)

I've been there when the planes were flying (very cool!) and and once during the week, when they were not. The latter visit was somewhat disappointing, not because of the content of the exhibitions, but because of the facility in which they were being kept: it was humid, hot, and just about completely unsecured. My daughter was working on a graduate degree in art history and conservation, and she was dismayed that these complex, near-unique, wood and fabric artifacts were being kept in these conditions.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jul 31, 2021)

Is that the Black Baron I see? Love this place. Took a ride in the New Standard biplane. Awesome.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Aug 1, 2021)

Great shots


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 2, 2021)

Good shots!


----------

